# KASR has a death wish



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

These came last week!

Thanks Aaron, and be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

geesh...he even puts his calling card in it 

nice hit


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MMM Crown Royal! and the cigars were a nice touch...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

He does like playing with death doesnt he :r 

Gotta admit, it was a fine hit on a fine BOTL though. :cb


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

He's already been flattened a couple of times, but he never learns, does he.

Does make it interesting around here, though.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Scimmia said:


> He's already been flattened a couple of times, but he never learns, does he.
> 
> Does make it interesting around here, though.


Kinda like a little kid keep telling them and telling them but no they don't listen:r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm thinking the mad bomber is pushing his luck!:r Awesome hit!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW.....Now I think Kasr has meet his match, retaliation could be the lethal blow needed.:r


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR, you'll probably not live long enough to read this!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I sense retaliation in the air...


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

KASR this one is gonna hurt.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OilMan said:


> KASR this one is gonna hurt.


DITTO!

Man KASR, at least there is mercy with us! You're so friggin' dead, your ass will be pavement!

ATL


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

He loved to laugh.

RIP


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I think he's trying to turn us all into alcoholics. Then we'll be sitting ducks.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I never met KASR. I guess I never will......


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Where's the Cremosas that were on sale last week??? :cb


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

KASR can't you let sleeping gorillas lie. You wake them up and they are going to get pissed of strike back.:r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, that KASR feller aint got no smarts. You played one too many games without a helmet. :al

Can you read this.......

I AM SOFA KING WE TODD DID

..... a few times, and loudly


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

burninator said:


> He loved to laugh...


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

KASR is a crazy bomber!

He had it coming......:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> MMM *Crown Royal*! and the cigars were a nice touch...


Should have been the reserve:al


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Can I just ask one thing?

Whats with the Werther's?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Klugs... Please make it a precision strike. I like the state of Oklahoma. I have friends and family there.


KASR... you crazy sucker.


R.I.P.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems that another Gorilla checked off of the list... :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to hit a very deserving BOTL! Hehehe...


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Taken on the BIG BOYS now?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> MMM Crown Royal! and the cigars were a nice touch...


:r Agreed, sending him cigars was a nice touch...

WOOT WOOT

Good luck Kasr. You will be missed.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Kasr............him good soldier him dead now.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice hit and on a very genereous gorilla, too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Can you read this.......
> 
> I AM SOFA KING WE TODD DID
> 
> ..... a few times, and loudly


:r :r nice!

Great hit KASR! Enjoy the next few peaceful days you have left; as I fear the end is near!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I've heard these threats before....and I'm still here....well, parts of me are left atleast.... HEHEHE>...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Great hit Aaron.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I've got your back KASR!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

piperman said:


> Kinda like a little kid keep telling them and telling them but no they don't listen:r


More like a Knights of Neet :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r ....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

:ss some people never learn that you can't plat with matches without getting burned, but a nice hit all the same


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Living dangerously Aaron.... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Shit if he thought hitting me was a mistake... wait till Dave strikes back!!!

:sl


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Living dangerously!


----------

